# My Isle Royale is Installed!



## Poult (Sep 2, 2008)

Bought it at the tail end of February and decided to do my own hearth pad.  Since I'm a slow worker it was fine with me to have them install it in September.  I still have to stain the oak surround on the pad, but the stove is all in and set to go.  I feel so much better about the winter to come right now.  :D

Poult


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one sexy stove, congrats


----------



## fossil (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous, poult, gorgeous.  Brings tears to my eyes.  Makes me feel warm all over.  Pics of your break-in fires are required for continued forum membership, ya know.  Rick


----------



## skinnykid (Sep 2, 2008)

nice stove. I am gonna look into something like that for our next stove. How big is the fire box? how many square feet you trying to heat?


----------



## budman (Sep 2, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Gorgeous, poult, gorgeous.  Brings tears to my eyes.  Makes me feel warm all over.  Pics of your break-in fires are required for continued forum membership, ya know.  Rick


Rick,Get rid of that avtar and get back on the bike you will look so much younger. :coolsmirk:


----------



## skinnykid (Sep 2, 2008)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> nice stove. I am gonna look into something like that for our next stove. How big is the fire box? how many square feet you trying to heat?



I looked it up. it says 3.0 cubic feet. Might be a bit big for my house. Beautiful anyways!!


----------



## Poult (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.    Skinnykid, it's a 3 cu. ft. fire box, and the house is about 2100 sq. ft.  I went with this stove for the top load as much as anything, and figured if it heated me up a little too much I could live with it.  Got arthritis in my hands and figured it's easier to drop wood  in from the top than maneuver it in from the front (bad knees, too!).  

I am trying really hard not to do the first break in fire tonight.    Not looking forward to the smell of roasting paint, but, darn, I really, REALLY need to try it out.  :D


----------



## budman (Sep 2, 2008)

Poult said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone.    Skinnykid, it's a 3 cu. ft. fire box, and the house is about 2100 sq. ft.  I went with this stove for the top load as much as anything, and figured if it heated me up a little too much I could live with it.  Got arthritis in my hands and figured it's easier to drop wood  in from the top than maneuver it in from the front (bad knees, too!).
> 
> I am trying really hard not to do the first break in fire tonight.    Not looking forward to the smell of roasting paint, but, darn, I really, REALLY need to try it out.  :D


Fire her up and take some pic's PLEASE. :cheese:


----------



## fossil (Sep 2, 2008)

budman said:
			
		

> ...Rick,Get rid of that avtar and get back on the bike you will look so much younger. :coolsmirk:



I can't even remember back to when I gave a crap about that.   %-P   Rick


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 2, 2008)

She's a real beauty Poult...keep us posted on how it works out this winter.


----------



## Jags (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, you just wait until that thing has a stove top temp of about 650f.  What a heat machine.  Welcome to the Isle Royal club.  The secretary should be sending out your welcome kit and the secret password to get into our club house soon.

It does require pictures of the first burn in, just to prove that you are not a wannabe and have in fact installed this in working order (its not my rules, I just have to follow them).

Again, welcome brother Poult.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2008)

Very nice stove and pad job.


----------



## begreen (Sep 2, 2008)

Great looking installation Poult. I have always liked that stove. The detailed tile work came out really nice too. Is that your first tile job, it looks quite pro!

You and Carpneil can now swap upper NY Isle Royale heating tips. We're seeing a nice batch of these stoves installed.


----------



## doug60 (Sep 2, 2008)

That's a beauty. 
Keep us posted on how she runs.


----------



## Dix (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks luverly, Poult !! Very nice !!

Can't wait for burn in pics


----------



## Poult (Sep 3, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Great looking installation Poult. I have always liked that stove. The detailed tile work came out really nice too. Is that your first tile job, it looks quite pro!
> 
> You and Carpneil can now swap upper NY Isle Royale heating tips. We're seeing a nice batch of these stoves installed.



I tiled a bathroom ten years ago, and figured I could do a pad ok.  Of course, in the ten years since I'd forgotten everything I knew about tiling.  Yes, the picture looks ok, but if you were here you'd see the wild grout lines all over everything.  But, hey, everyone is looking at the stove, anyway!

Jags, do I get a decoder ring, too?  

Will post pics when I do that first burn.  The temps are starting to moderate here so later this week will be it.  

I have learned so much from these forums it's almost ridiculous.  This stove probably wouldn't be in today without the generosity people on here have been with knowledge.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## fossil (Sep 3, 2008)

Poult said:
			
		

> ...Jags, do I get a decoder ring, too?...



Jags doesn't know any codes anymore.  He went through the electromagnetic debriefing procedure we all went through as we left active duty.  They took our rings away.   :down:   Rick


----------



## Jags (Sep 3, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Poult said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I still have a little eye twitch from the process.  But I don't think it really affected mu..........ooooh, look at the puppy.


----------



## ScottF (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job and nice looking stove.  Enjoy


----------



## smokinj (Sep 3, 2008)

Bet you cant wait for winter now!


----------



## ScottF (Sep 3, 2008)

> Bet you cant wait for winter now!



I bet he can't either.  I know I can't.  I hate the warm weather and anything over 60 degrees.  Can always get warm but can never cool down.  I have worked my butt off cutting and splitting wood and it is too warm to burn it also.


----------

